# correct or incorrect



## ddaas

Hi everybody,
I have a Hungarian test and I am not sure if it is 100% correct. Could any native speaker tell me it that is correct?

I need it for an educational project, for people that want to know their Hungarian level. the test is pretty long, I post here just a part of it. If that is correct I assume the rest is also.

Thank you.


1. A fák….barna
színe x
színek
színei

Moderator's note: 
Only one question per thread. Special characters missing. *Please read the Forum Rules before posting. *PM sent with explanation.


----------



## spulp

buna,
nu sunt un native speaker, dar mie mi-se pare corect.

Later


----------



## c p

Hi ddaas - some answers might require more clarification, because of the unsure use of the accentuated letters:

1., ok

Moderator's note: please read the explanation above. PM sent.


----------



## Csaba

Az első helyes. A másik kettő helytelen.

The first one is correct, the other two are incorrect.


----------

